# Mantle Clocks for Christmas



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are some clocks I made for Christmas. The plans are from an old Woodsmith magazine article. I made 2 clocks from Oak and 2 from Mahagoney. I downloaded the clock faces from the internet and used Libre Office (Free) to size and print the faces. 

I used several tools to make:

Table Saw (Powermatic 66)
Scroll Saw (Hegner)
Router Table (Incra Positioner and PC 890 Router)
Sanders

I hand finished the clocks with Minwax Wiping Poly Satin.

The original plan had hinges on the front door but I atttached them permanently. I cut a hole in the back panel to allow setting of the clock and replacement of the battery.

I have made a lot of clocks over the years. Some are sitting in peoples living rooms not running because I did not put a hole in the back panel. I used screws to secure the back panel and people are too lazy to take the back off.

All of the wood is recycled. I got the wood on craigslist.org. The wood originally came from a closed factory that made church furniture. Many of the boards were 4/4 but were blued up to be legs or something. I have about 30 blanks glued up to be the pew ends. Someday I will make some benches.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really like them a Guy, nice work . They all kind of have there own personality


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Clocks can be fun.

Nice lumber score, too!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having made many such clocks over the years I'm in a position to say that yours are first class.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, Guy. I'm a big fan of clocks, and these are very appealing. Thanks.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice and very attractive. Good use of the wood. I bet you had a time making them.:wink:
Got a clock on my to-do list.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Guy your clocks are really nice. Like others, I have made a lot of clocks and I made so many everyone got tired of them. :surprise: 

PS- I use square drive screws in the back of my clocks. >


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They all look great


----------



## JeffrowB (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nicely done. What clock mechanisms are you using?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic,Guy, They came out real good, I like them,good job.
Herb


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*What type of clocks*



yf88 said:


> Very nicely done. What clock mechanisms are you using?


I got a pack of 4 from Hobby Lobby. They are just the little AA battery chinese made clocks. I painted the hands black. In the picture only one has the hands black. After I built them I put them up below the TV to watch. Sometimes the clocks do not keep correct time. I noticed that the gold color was hard to see in the dim room. 

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work they look beautiful.

Cheers Kerry


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice clocks, Guy. I gotta try and make one, maybe from oak flooring left-overs.


----------

